

Showing a Turtle In Tmux When CPU Usage Is High - AndrewVos
http://andrewvos.com/2013/07/31/showing-a-turtle-in-tmux-when-cpu-usage-is-high/

======
bifrost
Uh, I suspect something is already wrong when the yes command can cause high
cpu usage on your system...

That said, I didn't know tmux could do that, and I'll be reimplimenting this
in a shellscript :)

Very neat!

~~~
AndrewVos
Would you mind forking my script and adding your shell script there? I was too
lazy at the time to use bash.

